# Vets4Pets



## SuperSimoholic

Does anyone know how much it is to get Pigget's first shots with them? (initial and secondary) and how much is it to spay a female cat with them (when she's old enough)? I looked on the website and it says nothing about costs.
Luckily we've got some help with Bethesda but we're going to save for Pigget.

I'd take the £99 for life offer, but we're moving to Weston-Supermare soon, and the closest vet might not be a Vets4Pets so I don't want to loose that money.
We'll wait to get them micro-chipped until after we've moved too.


----------



## MoggyBaby

SuperSimoholic said:


> *We'll wait to get them micro-chipped until after we've moved too*.


I can't answer your questions re Vets4Pets but I would *IMPLORE* you to reconsider this decision and get your kitts chipped before you move.

No matter how diligent we try to be with our babies, anything can happen in a house move, or even just after, that could result in a missing kitty. There was a thread very recently where a cat accidentally got out a few days before going in for chipping. The owner had recently moved house and had made the same decision you are now considering. I haven't seen any note yet that the cat has come home.

It is easy enough to make a phone call & change your address details on the chip. I think you can also ask for notes to be made such as you will soon be moving house etc.

Please think about this a bit more.......


----------



## thedogsmother

I just asked my oh how much vets 4 pets charged to spay Lilly and he said either £45 or £60, so not a lot of help there am I


----------



## SuperSimoholic

MoggyBaby said:


> It is easy enough to make a phone call & change your address details on the chip.


This is what I was wondering, I wasn't sure if I could do that. But if it's as easy as that! 



thedogsmother said:


> I just asked my oh how much vets 4 pets charged to spay Lilly and he said either £45 or £60, so not a lot of help there am I


It helps  At least I know it's not stupidly expensive. £60 is doable.


----------



## MoggyBaby

SuperSimoholic said:


> It helps  At least I know it's not stupidly expensive. £60 is doable.


I would say that £60 is a bit on the expensive side tbh....  The most expensive where I live is £47.

However, I have noted that there is a vets4pets in Weston - have you looked to see what their proximity is to your new home? If they are close by then the long term plan looks feasible but if it looks to be a bit of a trek and there are other vets closer to your new home, then it might be worth just getting the 'deed' done where you currently live for now. Only a suggestion of course....


----------



## catzz

When I got my two their first vacs last year they had a deal called best start which was £80 (I think) That included the first course of vaccinations, a microchip, a bag of RC food and (I think) 10% of the cost of a spay. Also included was a flea and worm treatment as well as 6 months monthly kitten checks with the nurse for Kiera who was a kitten then. Don't know if they still have that deal but I thought it was bloody good! I ended up paying £120 for Kiera's spay because OH was a softie and insisted we also had the pre op blood tests and fluid therapy and the recovery food. I think the basic cost was £45 though. TBH I think vets4pets are great and have some really good deals.


----------



## MoggyBaby

catzz said:


> When I got my two their first vacs last year they had a deal called best start which was £80 (I think) That included the first course of vaccinations, a microchip, a bag of RC food and (I think) 10% of the cost of a spay. Also included was a flea and worm treatment as well as 6 months monthly kitten checks with the nurse for Kiera who was a kitten then. Don't know if they still have that deal but I thought it was bloody good! I ended up paying £120 for Kiera's spay because OH was a softie and insisted we also had the pre op blood tests and fluid therapy and the recovery food. I think the basic cost was £45 though. TBH I think vets4pets are great and have some really good deals.


I've just been oggling their website and the above is still on offer for £85. If the Weston vet is not too far from your new home, then it is definitely a good deal.


----------



## Marley boy

vets 4 pets looks good my nearest one is half hour drive so wouldnt be good in an emergency. Mind you the £99 for vaccinations for life is amazing value! Might sound like a stupid question but can you registar at more than one vets??


----------



## GazNicki

We use Vets4Pets in Wigan and cannot stress how helpful they are.

We took Molly to have her chipped and Spayed. We opted for the initial starter pack of Vacs, Chip, Fleaing, Worming + 10% off spaying. Spaying was £60 so we got it for £54. But we paid for the initial starter pack first. So it should be about the £60 mark.

When we took our Molly to the vets to have a lump checked post-op, she got out as the cage broke and she went missing for 4 months (this was 2 years ago in the worst winter for years) and the Vets wouldn't stop helping us.

They are a good Vets, and they are good at what they do. The £99 vac is an additional fee to the first set of Vacs though, so be careful when budgeting.


----------



## Donna3939

Marley boy said:


> vets 4 pets looks good my nearest one is half hour drive so wouldnt be good in an emergency. Mind you the £99 for vaccinations for life is amazing value! Might sound like a stupid question but can you registar at more than one vets??


Yep! When I took my dog Preston (the first of 5 animals to be registered with them) the vet asked if I was transferring all of his vet care from my previous vets or whether I was just gonna get him vaccinated there and keep my other vets for other reasons.

There was nothing wrong with my previous vets but when you've got 5 animals that need their jabs, £99each for a lifetimes coverage is unbeatable... 
...The next best I've heard of is a local vets for £150 BUT to take advantage of that the animal has to be microchipped and had to have their primary jabs, whereas with Vets4Pets their primary jabs or re-start jabs if you've lapsed their course are totally included in the price! Absolute bargain, and the staff are lovely too!


----------



## Jules007

I have only just come back form my vet and he was fantastic with my 9 week old kitten Merlin. He and Merlin got on really well and to be quoted £45 for chipping and neutering is a bargain! After Merlin's initial round of vaccinations I will go for the £99 for life, my vet is so close I could walk to him.


----------



## Bonnie82

I'm also interested in the £99 for life offer... is it definitely okay to have one vet as your main vet practice then just get vaccinations at Vets4Pets? Is anyone currently doing this... and what does your main vet think of you getting vaccinations elsewhere?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Jules007 said:


> I have only just come back form my vet and he was fantastic with my 9 week old kitten Merlin. He and Merlin got on really well and to be quoted £45 for chipping and neutering is a bargain! After Merlin's initial round of vaccinations I will go for the £99 for life, my vet is so close I could walk to him.


A bargain is £30 for chipping & neutering which is what my vet charges. 

(Sorry, couldn't resist... I think my vets are the beez kneez.)


----------

